# UnSung Heroes of Opera



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

What are some of the best Opera Houses/companies lurking in the Met's shadows?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

obwan said:


> What are some of the best Opera Houses/companies lurking in the Met's shadows?


Because mostly the Met has the best. *ut some are pretty close.*


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Well the Liceu in Barcelona is a wonderful opera house and has some terrific performances especially on DVD. I also am a huge fan of the Dutch national Opera in Amsterdam where i have seen some great operas.

The Met, i have never been (although i would love to) and you know i can't think of a modern met production on DVD that i have particularly enjoyed....oh maybe Matilla in Salome. But having seen many of the Met's opera DVD series from the last few years i haven't been excited or wowed by either the singing or the production. I would congratulate them on having a cheap(ish) DVD series but i am not so keen on their Fleming/Netrebko/Giordani obsession.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the Zürich Opera is very much on par with the Met in terms of the singers who are engaged there and the quality of their productions. And, of course, I don't think the ROH, Munich, Vienna, La Scala, and Opera de Paris are in anybody's shadow.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, Zurich have made some really good productions too. Oh what about Glyndebourne?


----------

